
Coinbase Vault: Don't lose your secondary email ever - lasgsf
Just a word of warning. If you are using Coinbase and their Vault function don&#x27;t every lose access to your secondary email to verify. Support will never get back to you. I lost access to this email and right now it has been over a month and still can&#x27;t transfer my coins out. Yes I get that my fault for losing access to the other email but you would think a secondary verification such as ID would suffice. If Coinbase is listening this is my ticket#3483041
======
flyeng4
Exact same thing has happened to me. Really disappointing. I have been trying
to get access to my Bitcoin since December 17th. Needless to say it’s been
painful to watch the drawdown without getting any support from coinbase. I
understand they are busy but this is absurd. My ticket # is 3413109.

~~~
lasgsf
Did you try calling them as well? If not I can tell you it is useless. I tried
once. Waited 45 minutes and then the lady was we can't do anything but will
escalate. 5 minutes later get email saying "Hi we have escalated". Nothing
down for two weeks after that. Called again and same process rinse and repeat.

It would seems a pretty simple ticket request to resolve. Will be moving to
Gemini moving forward.

~~~
flyeng4
Yes, I call every other week or so. Sometimes I wait an hour and sometimes
only 5 minutes. I've been promised anything from a resolution in 2 weeks to
within the next 24 hrs and nothing happens. I've been told to reply to the
support email if I don't get a resolution but when I do there is no response.
I will also be moving.

~~~
lasgsf
haha check out the latest email from "support" i got: Hi there XXX,

Unfortunately I cannot provide an update for you at this time. We have to
await to hear back from the specialist.

Thanks for your patience."

Yeah thanks for my patience as it has been a month and I have seen a drop from
$15K when I was going to sell it to now.

